# Fertile eggs and switching roosters



## nickie (Feb 26, 2014)

Question is. .. I got 5 Buff orpington hens that were kept with a buff orpington rooster they were breeding and laying eggs when I bought them.
I dont have a buff rooster thats old enough to breed. My cousin gave me a BYM rooster that is breeding. How long before his sperm is dominate in mateing?
I want to hatch eggs and would like to know roughly how long before the new roo would be the daddy?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

Assuming the breed is Barnyard Mix, 5-6 months to mature depending on mix


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I think your asking how long until the chicks will not be pure buffs? If that is your question then the answer is 7-10 days after the last mating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## nickie (Feb 26, 2014)

Jeremysbrinkman said:


> I think your asking how long until the chicks will not be pure buffs? If that is your question then the answer is 7-10 days after the last mating.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


That is what I was wondering. I dont care just wanted to know when he will be the dominate sperm doner lol
That way I can mark eggs in incubator for his and not his. I dated the eggs collected before he went in so when I candle I will know which ones will be pure buff Orpington.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

